# Selling Eldar\Tomb Kings\Mordor\Bfg



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok all price's have been lowered for shipping fee's toss me a PM, I AM NOT splitting these lots unless you give me a very good offer.

Chaos Bfg-$80 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Eldar BFg-$80
------------
12 Escort Ships of diffrent types
3 Big metal Cruisers

Lotr Mordor ARmy-$70
--------------------------- 
6 Trays Morrian Orcs (painted) 
1 Witchking on fel beast (plastic) (painted) 
6 Mordor Knights (painted) 
1 Gothmog on foot\mounted 

Tomb Kings-$300
======= 
Last Edition Army Book 
Tomb Kings Magic Cards (Nice to include eh?)

Lords\heros 
-------------- 
Settra on Chariot 
2 Liche Preist 
2\3 Tomb Princes 
1 Mounted Liche Preist 

Core 
----- 
12 Chariots 
32 Skeletons 

Special 
-------- 
NecroSphinx x1 
6 Great Weapon Ushabti (fine cast)

Rare 
------- 
Casket of souls x1 
Warsphinx x1 
Catapult x1 

Blood Angels-$350
------------
1 Dante, Converted to be Cooler!
1 Landraider Crusader
1 Metal Whirlwind
1 Mephiston
1 Chaplin with Jump Pack
1 Astorath
1 Leamartus, Guardian of the lost
1 legion of the damned multi-Melta
20 Assault Marines (Fw, with pre-heresy jump packs)
10 Man Blood Angel Tactical Squad, Power Fist Sgt (H-Bolter\Flamer)
11 man Assault squad on foot (4 special weapon's, you need to fix that...Sgt with powersword)
3 Marines with Multi-Mleta
1 Captian
4 Honorguard (3 Multi-melta's,1 P-sword\shield)
1 hector Rex
Calgars honor guard (Wtf do i have these for???)
1 Sanguinius Conversion (getting a new one so..ya)

Eldar-$275 **On Hold**
====== 

Hq's 
------------- 
1 Eldrad (painted) 
2 Autarchs (One Jump Pack, One Hawk Wings) (painted) 
1 Swooping Hawk Pheonix Lord (painted) 
1 Bonesinger (painted) 
1 Limited Edtion Army Box Autarch (painted) 
1 FW Wraithseer

Elite 
------- 
6 Striking Scorpions 
10 Howling Banshee's 
1 Wave Serpent (painted) 

Troops 
-------- 
10 Wraith Guard (painted) 
5 Dire Avengers (painted) 
20-30 Guardians (painted) 
5 Rangers (painted) 

Heavy Support 
---------- 
1 Wraithlord (painted) 
1 Falcon (painted) 
1 Nightspinner (painted)

Pictures here

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Sale Items/


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated with marines added.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What would you want just for the LE bonesinger?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> or class battleship
> 
> Eldar BFg-$80
> ------------
> ...


Hey,

could you please post (or PM me) an exact list of the various ships that are included by name ? Also, I presume these are unpainted ?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Lotr Mordor ARmy-$70
> ---------------------------
> 6 Trays Morrian Orcs (painted)
> 1 Witchking on fel beast (plastic) (painted)
> ...


I take it you mean Morranon Orcs and Morgul Knights? I'll have a think about it as I might be interested in this lot. Though there are no pictures on the link of them, could I see them please?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> I take it you mean Morranon Orcs and Morgul Knights? I'll have a think about it as I might be interested in this lot. Though there are no pictures on the link of them, could I see them please?


I will take some pictures if you are really interested in them but i have to go dig the box i put them in out.



Sworn Radical said:


> Hey,
> 
> could you please post (or PM me) an exact list of the various ships that are included by name ? Also, I presume these are unpainted ?


There base coated to match my eldar army in green, As for class i have no idea what so ever for the escorts but will see if i can figure it out.



djinn24 said:


> What would you want just for the LE bonesinger?


FW marines or Money, and it would have to be a good offer since i don't want to split the lot really.


----------

